
Advice For Laid-Off Engineers - nreece
http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/08/mitra-laidoff-engineers-tech-enter-cx_sm_0109mitra.html?partner=yahootix
======
chops
"Hi, my name is Steve. I come from a rough area. I used to be addicted to
crack, but now I am off, trying to stay clean. That is why I'm selling
magazine subscriptions..."

------
bigbang
Article summary: Many people who got laid off, went to start successful
companies.

~~~
yters
Good advice. Fired? Then go get rich.

~~~
nreece
>> Then go get rich

Some employees are rich, just like some startup entrepreneurs are rich.

In my opinion, entrepreneurship has more to do with a desire to 'envision'.
Entrepreneurship doesn't guarantee richness, but it does guarantee
satisfaction from what you call 'work'.

